# How fast mister?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can't be the only person who gets this...


Your standing by your car, either on your drive, at the shops, whatever, and some kids come up to you and remark at how nice it is.

then, out comes that unanswerable, annoying and frankly baffling question.

"How fast does it go?"

I'm always stumped. I have no idea, nor interest, but how fast IS a stage 1 R33 gtr?

and how would YOU answer?

Mook


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Faster than your big sister getting her nickers down when she see's me in it.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

hahaha pmsl..... 

just' tell em you live your life a 1/4 mile at a time... that should pls them


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

"Over 300 kmh"  :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nice one john

i can't believe it, my Barber just asked me two questions

1.) hows the car?

2.) whats the top speed on that?


barely 15 mans after i posted this topic

lmfao

mook


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> nice one john
> 
> i can't believe it, my Barber just asked me two questions
> 
> ...


You posted originally at 2.56pm. This one was at 3.28pm. That's only 32 minutes. And you've been through *15 men* in that time?? You whore!


----------



## pob (Jun 29, 2004)

just to annoy them i say it's about 30mph on public roads ! oh and "NO!! i don't have bloody NOS!! and i don't care about fast and the furious !"


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thre qustions if I had a £ for each I could go for the NUR2 I saw at Pod !!

How much did that cost you then ?
How fast does that thing go then ?
Wot's it's 0-60mph time then ?

Aaaaarrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!

PS then I tell em it's all standard wiv no mods he he he


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Get it allllllllllllllllllllll the time


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

so sell them then.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My insurer asked me the same question,

How fast does it go?

I said

O, it's break the speed limit.


I mean, what do they expect you to say.


To kids, I say, It's fast enough..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

floatindolphin said:


> so sell them then.


sell what?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

I normally answer with a straight face ... 213.5 MPH on the nardo.. because I'm a test driver for Nismo.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Stage 1 on a R32 should be 160mph to 165mph according to GT4 lol!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I always answer with 'well it's geared to about 165......'

the next question is the inevitable 'so how fast have you been then' I generally say 70. 

Simon


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> sell what?




the cars. You all winge on about how chavs try and race you. People bother you about how fast it goes.

sell it.


problem solved


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

floatindolphin said:


> the cars. You all winge on about how chavs try and race you. People bother you about how fsat it goes.
> 
> sell it.
> 
> ...


how fast is your gts-t then?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lol at mookistar.


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> how fast is your gts-t then?




been 150 somethings.......and then pooped my pants.


thanks for taking an interest


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

It's kinda nice for people to ask but it does get boring sometimes - no matter what the car is if it's a performance car you always get the same question - "how fast?". I hardly ever have got "what's it's 0-60 time?" or 1/4 mile.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

on the autobahn i got 176mph. wasnt quite sure how accurate the speedo is though


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

What gets boring is how their mate allways has something faster. Normally something totally unrealistic too


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

also that was down a hill so on the flat who knows????? :smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

"Cars done a 10.02, but it was before my time. Couldn't get it flat out as I had to slow down for other reasons at something over 200.  And before you ask, less than 15 to the gallon."

Next!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

glad to see people understand my post. I LOVE the attention, i have THAT question. I love how much power, 0-60, what size engine etc, but in real world terms, top speed means nothing to me. Dolphin, you see my point. Can't quantify my response and the asker always expects super car top speeds. Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

HAVE. Not have. Bloody predictive mobile text.


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

oh i can feel the tension lol  there are some angry if not some frustrated people here tonight,brothers just chilllllllll 
you know you are at one with the car


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I get "Spin the wheels mister" quite a lot. And I once got asked if it was a 400R, I explained to that pizza delivery bloke that he could live his whole life and not see a genuine 400R.

Best I had was a guy at the services between J4 & J5 on the M3. I pulled in behind a Cerbera and the guy took a genuine interest. I talked to him for ages and was late for work.


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

I was asked once by a group of kids if i could spin the wheels, to which i said "No, as its uncontrolable if i did that", so what did i do?. pulled out of the junction at normal speed (10-15 mph) with them watching and slipped on ice and hit 2 cars coming in the opposite direction...Bye Bye R32!!. Very embarrasing!!


Paul.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh dear paul 


I've had "give it some welly mate" 

to which the geek in me yelled back

"i can't, the oil's cold"

lol


nothing worse than crashing when shwoing off though (as my Tipo forum owuld confirm for me  )

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> HAVE. Not have. Bloody predictive mobile text.


lol, FOR F.UCKS SAKE

HATE!


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

I heard 1 kid say to his mate the other day while i was chaning my bonnet, "look theres one of the mitsubishi skylines"....


heheheh


----------



## freakyclown (May 21, 2004)

I have lots of these types of stories...kids in Essex are stupid!
I was sitting at a traffic light one time, when three kids were having an argument over what car I was in...ended in one kid punching the other in the face and pointing out it clearly said "skyline" on the back...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

awww, c'mon lads (and Lasses) we should just say over 200mph as thats wot they all play with on thier Play Stations !!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

am i right, in reading back, that a stage one car can hit an "indicated" 176mph?


how long is the gearing??


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

If I had a pound for everytime so far ... well since November anyway when i collected her I would have been able to afford everything I wanted to add to the car by now  

Sorry, I'm still at the chuffed to bits stage when I get asked  

On a serious reply, not that anyones interested, mines been up to a GPS certified 152 mph ... on the private stretch of the M1


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

It happens all the time and it really amazes me quite how interested people are in the Skyline. Would prefer if the attention came from the ladies rather than young lads but there you go.

As far as I know 5th gear in an R33 GTR is around 24mph/1000rpm, so at 8000rpm, you should make 192ish, probably crack the double ton at redline in 5th. BTW I've noticed the rev counter reads a bit over, by about 5%.

Would have thought a stage 1 GTR would do at least 160+, maybe 170+. Mines done a GPS 140+ in 4th and was stilling pulling pretty hard (stage 1, private runway of course).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

errr, dunno about stages but I have seen 180mph on my Road Angel and still pulling as I backed off as too Sh*te scared of wall at end o runway !!

(ps a little bit more than stage 1 methinks !!)


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

In the T350 the first question is 'WHAT is it'...then followed by the usual how fast does it go etc etc


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Nope never been asked. 
The only attention my car gets is being gobbed at sometime during the night, when I'm tucked up asleep. DNA testing is next  

Actually, come to think of it. At JAE last year, John was in his GTR me in mine...some kids come over admiring John's car, turn to look at mine and say "that car's crap" I was very upset, nearly brought me to tears   Until I frightened him, by doing a 360 on the grass, with him clinging to the bonnet  he soon changed his mind, little sh1te  

*I LOVE MY CAR!!*


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> am i right, in reading back, that a stage one car can hit an "indicated" 176mph?


Trust me its more than that  
Quite a bit


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Nope never been asked.
> The only attention my car gets is being gobbed at sometime during the night, when I'm tucked up asleep. DNA testing is next
> 
> Actually, come to think of it. At JAE last year, John was in his GTR me in mine...some kids come over admiring John's car, turn to look at mine and say "that car's crap" I was very upset, nearly brought me to tears   Until I frightened him, by doing a 360 on the grass, with him clinging to the bonnet  he soon changed his mind, little sh1te
> ...




awww's , No worries , they probably prefer pimped up clio's n' stuff, they have no taste!


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I always say "It depends how far I put my foot down", which really doesn't answer their question but leaves them itching to ask more questions to which they know they'll get a stupid answer, so they don't bother.  

Brian


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i'm not sure if you guys get Super Street magazine in the UK, but there was an issue months back that featured the HKS TRB-02 Evo and the Signal Auto time attack car on the cover. the way that the cars were photographed it was made to look like the cars were speeding around the bend of some big oval track and the evo was positioned about a half car length ahead of the R34. i'd gone into a book store to buy my monthly $30 worth of magazine purchases and this big group of kids (no more than 15 years old) shows up next to the magazine rack while i'm flipping through an issue of DSport and one of them picks up the Super Street issue and starts yelling,

"YOOOOO DAWG! DAT EVO BE AHEAD OF DA SKYLINEZ! EVOS ARE FASTER THAN SKYLINEZ YO! TIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTTTT!!!!"

and all of his friends are nodding and trying to act like they know what they're talking about while myself and everyone else at the magazine rack are in various states of laughter at these clowns. too much MTV and max power magazines are starting to get to these kids' brains'. 

(and yes of course, some evos are faster than GT-Rs but it's not the smartest idea to proclaim evos as better than all GT-Rs because of one picture on a magazine cover)


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> Nope never been asked.
> The only attention my car gets is being gobbed at sometime during the night, when I'm tucked up asleep. DNA testing is next
> 
> Actually, come to think of it. At JAE last year, John was in his GTR me in mine...some kids come over admiring John's car, turn to look at mine and say "that car's crap" I was very upset, nearly brought me to tears   Until I frightened him, by doing a 360 on the grass, with him clinging to the bonnet  he soon changed his mind, little sh1te
> ...


A long time ago, in a pub car park somewhere near slough, I was at a 300zx meet. Some good folks there and some dipsh|ts.
I was minding my own business having a coke and smile when this white GT-R turns up out of nowhere.
Most of the 300zx lot kinda gave it the 'looks like a mondeo' attitude and went back to their real ale, mumbling to themselves and picking the bits of real ale out of their beards.
Skylines were my dream, ever since watching a documentary of the marquis of blandford and his R32GTR in the early 90's
I started chatting to the owner and he offered to take me for a spin. Scary. But fun  - he pulls over and throws me the keys. What me drive this fellas GTR, he never even met me!!
Hooked, and some natty 0% credit card deals later I own a GTR of my own. 
Inspired !
I stick around the 300zx forums and folks sling sh|t at my car, to be fair it was me they didnt like much but the car took a sla.gging...
Still I never really gave a fcuk as I owned a Skyline.
They didn't.
Im sure it p|ssed them off abit 
I'll never forget that first time I piloted a skyline.
The owner of that white Skyline was John Fuggles.
Respect.

Peace,

Glen.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I always seem to get the "how fast does it go?" and "have you got Nos?" questions quite a bit off the kids, I just reply "it does not need Nos and it will go faster than any car you have ever got into" that seems to do the trick of boring them.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

What a lovely story SENNA ... brought a tear to my eye that did :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mr Fuggles doing his bit to increase ownership and so club membership  

I know what you mean Mook I get that question all the time...how fast? I just shrug and say I'm not sure probably 'over 160 I guess' - though normally I get asked to rev it - you do that with ten 14 year olds crammed round your exhaust with their mobile phones recording it  

T


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

senna said:


> I'll never forget that first time I piloted a skyline.
> The owner of that white Skyline was John Fuggles.
> Respect.
> 
> ...


Hey Glen, I remember that too, John went to the meet (I couldn't) and he told me that he let you take it for a spin. He's good like that, after all he brought me mine  

He sure ROCKS!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I always get how much power has that got and thanks to the max power peeps if its got less than 1000hp its pretty pants!
I tried this at a show recently every time someone asked how much power it had I just kept adding 10 hp ended up with 680hp by the end of the day lol , mmm that would be nice, also some dumb ass also thought it was a scooby EEK!! because of the gold wheels??? but he also said his pal had a chipped supra and it was a 10sec car ....yeh right pmsl.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dangerous dave said:


> I always get how much power has that got and thanks to the max power peeps if its got less than 1000hp its pretty pants!
> I tried this at a show recently every time someone asked how much power it had I just kept adding 10 hp ended up with 680hp by the end of the day lol , mmm that would be nice, also some dumb ass also thought it was a scooby EEK!! because of the gold wheels??? but he also said his pal had a chipped supra and it was a 10sec car ....yeh right pmsl.


mines now "just under 500bhp" and 4 seconds to sixty, with 11 second quarters

just to save to moronic responses  

those who know, know 

mook


----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Trev said:


> I always seem to get the "how fast does it go?" and "have you got Nos?" questions quite a bit off the kids, I just reply "it does not need Nos and it will go faster than any car you have ever got into" that seems to do the trick of boring them.


Same question everytime I went to Halford.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

skyliner32 said:


> Same question everytime I went to Halford.


Just come out of our branch and saw a lad walking towards my car about 50 yards away. He was on his own and I thought he might take a look inside, but no he stopped flapped his wrist at the car Four times then walked off ?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Paul, no wonder yours turbo's melt if you are buying them from Basildon Halfords!
Funny enough I had the same thing driving home...group of chavs at local shop waved wrists a lot at it...I'm confused now;


They think its gay
They think I'm gay
they were showing it 'big respect'
they were just ****ed and stoned and using the three remaining brain cells to demonstrate ability to use limbs..


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

turboslippers said:


> Paul, no wonder yours turbo's melt if you are buying them from Basildon Halfords!
> Funny enough I had the same thing driving home...group of chavs at local shop waved wrists a lot at it...I'm confused now;
> 
> 
> ...


No not the Turbos just the oil, Halfords 15/50 for high mileage cars. Its funny I have offered a couple of lads who live locally a blast up the road and they dont want to know? [*] They think I'm gay  Oh I see.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Sure you didn't say 'I'll show you a good time in my car' whilst producing a large packet of haribos (and some labrador puppies) ?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

German Shepard’s work better

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/detail?.dir=/a621&.dnm=a23c.jpg


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

senna said:


> I'll never forget that first time I piloted a skyline


Glen,

Nic post.    

I don't think anyone who owns a car like a Skyline ever forgets the first time behind the wheel.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

floatindolphin said:


> the cars. You all winge on about how chavs try and race you. People bother you about how fast it goes.
> 
> sell it.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

senna said:


> The owner of that white Skyline was John Fuggles.



That must have been his first one then, as the last time I saw John in his Skyline, 
it was a sort of grey / brown / black and white, 3 tone colour scheme


----------



## the_paulo (Oct 21, 2005)

The question doesn't annoy me as such, it's kind of amusing. 

Like the older gent who wandered across during the Glasgow meet last week, looking at Andy's car. He asked what speed it went, how much it might cost, then slowly looked round at all the others before asking - 'so, which one of these is the best?'

Safe to say, we didn't have a sensible answer for that question....we'd have to start a poll!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Since we know the questions in advance, we could produce a GTROC card for those moody moments with the three vital FAQ statistics for each model printed on it. "Here, suck on this!" Advertise the club/car... and save... jaw ache. 2 birds with one rock.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh yes.

Just had a nice one last night

Doorbell rings

young lad, here to read the meter.

So take him round the side of the house and he pipes up

"can I just say, what a lovely car that is"

really polite, asked the 0-60, how much it cost, what mods etc.

great little chat, polite, educated, and appreciated the timeless looks of the GTR

Thanks British gas, it made me feel great all evening 

mook


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

I own a modern Triumph motorcycle, and you tend to get (about once a week) some old codger coming up to you to tell you how he used to own one/dispatch on one during the war etc.

The conversation then usually moves on to "of course I wouldn't get on one now, they all do about 300 miles and hour these days".

Oh and the ignorance of some people over japanese cars is quite astonishing, but c'mon, admit it! We LOVE the stupid questions! It just goes to show you own and drive something that inspires people.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Thanks British gas, it made me feel great all evening
> 
> mook


Shame about there shite service when something goes wrong though 

Move into new house, seem to be spending £30 a week on gas 
They come out several times to reset the meter, poke around etc. & still spending £30 plus a week ...

Finally they agree to a new meter & hey presto ... £30 a month after they admit meter was wrong ... compensation ... where  ???

Anyway, apologise for the hijack but nice to see some faith restored in the younger generation !!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i tell em 1 million bhp and 0-60 in warp speed 2
i also tell them that i can go from my house to work and be at work before the time i leave my house....usually confuses them


....cant see why tho


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mook,

I just noticed that you started this thread. If it bothers you mate, you had better cancel your 'Ring trip. From the moment you land at Calais to the moment you land back at Dover/Folkstone, every time you stop the car, you will be asked "How many horsepower?" ...etc, etc, etc...lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Mook,
> 
> I just noticed that you started this thread. If it bothers you mate, you had better cancel your 'Ring trip. From the moment you land at Calais to the moment you land back at Dover/Folkstone, every time you stop the car, you will be asked "How many horsepower?" ...etc, etc, etc...lol



hahahah

and the worst bit is, cos its a Skyline, when it say "330 at the hubs"

all i'll get is

"oh, is that all?"          

lol

mook


----------

